# Wood Conditioner - Yes or No?



## FireFitzy (May 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
This is my first post since joining a couple months ago. I'm in total "awe" of what you people are capable of doing with wood. So thank you for all the amazing pictures and videos and tips.

I've built my first coffee table (pics to come) out of rough pine. It's all sanded down to a nice and smooth finish with some amazing knots and colouring throughout. I'm about to stain it in the near future, and I'm wondering two things.

Firstly: Do you experts think that wood conditioner is needed before staining it? What does it do?

Secondly: What stain type would you suggest? Keep in mind, my only source right now is the Home Depot.

I'd appreciate any help in this matter.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

1 - YES! Pine is tough to stain evenly without it. I have worked with pine a lot. Using a conditioner helps immensiely to keep the color even. The difference is night and day

2 - You have the entire internet . If you need it quick and have to get it locally, you can go with the minwax. I have used it, it's not bad. 









I prefer the Charles Neil's Pre-Color Conditioner - Blotch Control, but you are not going to find that at home depot.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Stay away fom the MWax crap. Use dewaxed sellac (Zinsser Seal Coat). Cures quickly, and you can use it on all projects as a sealer.
I have not used Neil's product, but I've heard great things about it.
Bill


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Bill, why do you recommend staying away from the Minwax stuff? I have used it on pine with pretty good results. You have to be careful when applying it and keep the wood saturated (like with Danish oil). Some parts will dry really fast and require a little more. Since I got the Charles Neil stuff, the Minwax has been sitting on the shelf


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

It depends on what condition the wood's condition was in.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

General Finishes also makes a Pre-stain conditioner that I have heard and seen great results from. It really helps even out the finish. Available at Woodcraft and on line.


----------



## Michigander (Oct 11, 2011)

Look into Charles Neil's Pre Stain Conditioner. Watch his video on you tube to find out why this is the best product. I would not use anything else. Thank me later ;~)




Good luck!
John


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Pine needs conditioner and Charles Neil's blotch control is #1 , for the most part I steer clear of Minwax products too.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

When staining pine I always use a conditioner. I use Zinser's Seal Coat mentioned above but thin it with at least equal parts of alcohol. For cherry I thin it with three parts alcohol to one part Seal Coat. This eliminates the blotching in cherry.


----------



## FireFitzy (May 21, 2012)

Where can I get this Charles Neil Pre Stain Conditioner?
I'm located in Southern, Ontario and can't seem to find a definite place to get it.

Thanks again for all the great info.


----------



## Michigander (Oct 11, 2011)

I purchased it directly from his website: http://shop.charlesneilwoodworking.com/Finishing-Products_c_11.html
Follow his easy instructions and you should have no issues!
Good Luck,
John


----------

